# Starting to food prep



## edteach

I bought a seal a meal and have bought foil packed and dry soups and teas coffee and candy and am making a few of my own daily food packs. With single packs of oat meal and grits. Beans ect. that have a long shelf life. I ran across a garage sale where there was a guy who hiked and used ready meal a packs. He had two cases of 12 for a total of 24 with heaters made in 2013 I bought for 75 cents a pack and he threw in a 40 serving 25 year shelf life sealed chocolate drink supplement pack. They are not health food by any means. But they are not for anything but emergency use. High in fat but have a lot of calories for emergency use. All packs are sealed. Did I do ok? I have put enough back for about a month and a half.


----------



## Targetshooter

That's a start , you just have to have , water , food , medical supplies " RX meds to " , a way to star a fire " more then one way " , protection , stocking food your best bet is can meat , dry beans , rice , can veggies , there are lots of post your can read up on to help you with your prep. Welcome to PF . what you have would last you about a month , but not very healthy .


----------



## Survival For The Poor

I just buy a few canned foods whenever I hit up the grocery store. Overtime, your stockpile will be very large and as long as you rotate it from time to time, you will not have any problems. Don't waste time on rice and beans, just get beef stew, or chili or whatever you will enjoy eating from time to time.


----------



## stowlin

You added to your stores. This you did ok.


----------



## Survival For The Poor

Targetshooter said:


> That's a start , you just have to have , water , food , medical supplies " RX meds to " , a way to star a fire " more then one way " , protection , stocking food your best bet is can meat , dry beans , rice , can veggies , there are lots of post your can read up on to help you with your prep. Welcome to PF . what you have would last you about a month , but not very healthy .


Canned veggies are hard to rotate for me (Not a big fan of canned veggies aside from sliced potatoes), so whenever my canned veggies are expiring soon, I donate them to a food bank.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

edteach said:


> I bought a seal a meal and have bought foil packed and dry soups and teas coffee and candy and am making a few of my own daily food packs. With single packs of oat meal and grits. Beans ect. that have a long shelf life. I ran across a garage sale where there was a guy who hiked and used ready meal a packs. He had two cases of 12 for a total of 24 with heaters made in 2013 I bought for 75 cents a pack and he threw in a 40 serving 25 year shelf life sealed chocolate drink supplement pack. They are not health food by any means. But they are not for anything but emergency use. High in fat but have a lot of calories for emergency use. All packs are sealed. Did I do ok? I have put enough back for about a month and a half.


You may find a few useful things in this thread: http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-prepper-survival-talk/14970-where-begin-new-prepper.html



Survival For The Poor said:


> I just buy a few canned foods whenever I hit up the grocery store. Overtime, your stockpile will be very large and as long as you rotate it from time to time, you will not have any problems. Don't waste time on rice and beans, just get beef stew, or chili or whatever you will enjoy eating from time to time.


Whats wrong with rice and beans? There a great filler. What you just mentioned stew, chili and add it over rice and it will make a fine meal. Rice and beans are cheap and add Mylar bags, Oxygen absorbers and a 5 gallon bucket and you have 25-30 year food storage.


----------



## Survival For The Poor

@MaterielGeneral, my sister in law recently made chili with rice on the side (To be mixed in with the chili) and it was quite the treat so you are right. As long as you supplement your rice and beans. The only problem I have with beans is the amount of water they take to cook. In a bad situation water might be scarce.


----------



## Joe

MG has a good point. Rice and beans together create a complete protein along with substantial carbs (energy), fiber and nutrients. most of the water you use to cook these items are absorbed and ingested. water is the easiest and cheapest thing to store. You can use good wet wipes for hygiene and think of other ways to conserve water. It sounds like you have a good start. the advantage of the forum here is that there are a number of people here who have years experience prepping. i can guarantee you many of us (especially me) have made mistakes and such but that is how we learn. Godspeed with your preps!:redmedicammocan:


----------



## Coastie dad

Survival For The Poor said:


> @MaterielGeneral, my sister in law recently made chili with rice on the side (To be mixed in with the chili) and it was quite the treat so you are right. As long as you supplement your rice and beans. The only problem I have with beans is the amount of water they take to cook. In a bad situation water might be scarce.


You realize that canned goods that you mentioned are high in sodium, thereby making you thirsty, right? So either way, water.


----------



## azrancher

Survival For The Poor said:


> Canned veggies are hard to rotate for me (Not a big fan of canned veggies aside from sliced potatoes), so whenever my canned veggies are expiring soon, I donate them to a food bank.


Canned veggies *do not expire* it's a plot to make you buy more food, store them in a cool dry place (not the basement), and they should be good for many years, learn what to look for on cans that didn't last that long. The date on the cans is a "best by date".

Rancher


----------



## Survival For The Poor

working in the food industry, I can assure you that foods do expire and it is not a plot to make you buy more food. (Believe me, we wish it was.) 
During harsh times, the last thing you want to be doing is eating expired foods that can easily make you sick. If you buy into this philosophy, please be sure to thoroughly inspect your expired foods before consuming them. When in doubt, throw it out. It's really tiresome of preppers claiming that certain foods do not expire. A *BEST BY* date and an *EXPIRATION* date are completely different and will be marked as such.


----------



## Survival For The Poor

Coastie dad said:


> You realize that canned goods that you mentioned are high in sodium, thereby making you thirsty, right? So either way, water.


You realize sodium makes you retain water, right?


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

First we get a wave of trolls now a wave of self advertisers.. @Mish this is your fault

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Coastie dad

Survival For The Poor said:


> You realize sodium makes you retain water, right?


You realize that you were concerned about how much water a certain type of food preparation required, but the canned meals you advocate will require you to drink more water. So either way, water consumption increases. Sorry to have challenged your expertise.


----------



## Coastie dad

Can we just ban this She-mag jack off Now? 
I know I'm tired and irritable tonight, but we've had so many self proclaimed experts with YouTube channels and lefty trolls showing up that I'm ready to suggest a vetting process.:!:


----------



## Prepared One

We have had our fair share of Mom's basement, robe wearing, dumbasses, lately.


----------



## Targetshooter

where's the Mods when you need them ?


----------



## tango

So, he comes to a post about food storage and wants to sell shemaghs? 
Another newbie trying to sell sh%t!


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Apparently we are all retarded because a shemagh is also a sewing kit, weapon of mass destruction, stretcher, water filter, fire starter and a SOS signal...

Thats some next level Seagal shite

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## RJAMES

azrancher said:


> Canned veggies *do not expire* it's a plot to make you buy more food, store them in a cool dry place (not the basement), and they should be good for many years, learn what to look for on cans that didn't last that long. The date on the cans is a "best by date".
> 
> Rancher


X2

As long as the can is not rusted, leaking, swelled/ bulging . You can eat it . A can 20 years old will not have the nutrition it had when it was canned but it will have nutrition and can be eaten .

If you do open a can, decades or a year old, that does not look right toss it. It looks bad do not smell or taste. Open a can and you hear a load hiss , see bubbles in a can toss. The only can that should hiss is a can of coffee. Do not buy dented cans .

Should you keep them 30 years I would not do it on purpose as I would try and rotate them before that but you do not need to toss just because of the date on the can .


----------



## A Watchman

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> First we get a wave of trolls now a wave of self advertisers.. @Mish this is your fault
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


Damn straight it's all Mishie's fault.


----------



## azrancher

Survival For The Poor said:


> working in the food industry, I can assure you that foods do expire and it is not a plot to make you buy more food.


What do you do in the food industry?

I mean I worked in the food industry from age 16 to 18, I was a busboy.

I also work in it now, I sell chicken eggs...

I'm pretty much an expert at chicken eggs, and know how to bus a table.

*Rancher*


----------



## Survival For The Poor

@azrancher

I'm a butcher. Extending the shelf life of product is illegal and if caught doing it, you can be fired instantly. Most of the time when something is expired you can tell it's expired. They're pretty spot on with expiration dates that they come up with. One time I ate expired ramen noodles, and I said to myself "It's just noodles." I was sick for 2 days afterwards. To all the preppers who claim you can eat expired food, go ahead and try it now, while there's hospitals open and plenty of gatorade in the stores and you can lay on the couch dying for 2 days. The last thing you want to be doing is eating expired food in a bad situation and get sick. Not even worth the risk in my opinion.


----------



## Coastie dad

What, pray tell, does a butcher know about the food canning process other than what he is told by either a government agency or by a person who actually does the canning work?

Oh, wait... I'm challenging again, aren't I?


----------



## hawgrider

Survival For The Poor said:


> @azrancher
> 
> I'm a butcher. Extending the shelf life of product is illegal and if caught doing it, you can be fired instantly. Most of the time when something is expired you can tell it's expired. They're pretty spot on with expiration dates that they come up with. One time I ate expired ramen noodles, and I said to myself "It's just noodles." I was sick for 2 days afterwards. To all the preppers who claim you can eat expired food, go ahead and try it now, while there's hospitals open and plenty of gatorade in the stores and you can lay on the couch dying for 2 days. The last thing you want to be doing is eating expired food in a bad situation and get sick. Not even worth the risk in my opinion.


 I'm calling bunk on being sick for 2 days for eating expired ramon noodles that had not been cooked yet. More than likely you didn't wash your hands after wiping your fanny.


----------



## Survival For The Poor

I want everyone on this thread to go eat some expired canned food. It's perfectly fine so why not? Did I interrupt your guys prepping fantasy or something? Jesus.


----------



## Coastie dad

No, you came in here on a high horse acting like a seraphim sent from the heavens to enlighten people that have been doing this stuff for decades. Let me re-emphasize that word: decades. 
We have ongoing discussion occasionally about canned food shelf life. Through research and experimentation. I would wager all of us have eaten canned food well past dates. Hell, Uncle Sammy fed me canned food that had been packaged prior to my birth. I bet a couple of the older guys can echo similar sentiment. So you can take your "fantasy comment and do one of two things go as far as I'm concerned. One, you can show some humility in light of your new guy status here, and not be so self righteous. As a butcher, you may have some really good information to share. Just remember there is a myriad of backgrounds and experience floating this forum. 
The second thing you could do with the comment about our fantasies is to go bugger off somewhere with your buddies who will worship your "expertise " without question or damage to your ego.
Now personally, I would just as soon you chose option 1. However, should you choose option 2, I won't lose a night's sleep, and I'm sure there are others here who won't grieve either.


----------



## hawgrider

Coastie dad said:


> No, you came in here on a high horse acting like a seraphim sent from the heavens to enlighten people that have been doing this stuff for decades. Let me re-emphasize that word: decades.
> We have ongoing discussion occasionally about canned food shelf life. Through research and experimentation. I would wager all of us have eaten canned food well past dates. Hell, Uncle Sammy fed me canned food that had been packaged prior to my birth. I bet a couple of the older guys can echo similar sentiment. So you can take your "fantasy comment and do one of two things go as far as I'm concerned. One, you can show some humility in light of your new guy status here, and not be so self righteous. As a butcher, you may have some really good information to share. Just remember there is a myriad of backgrounds and experience floating this forum.
> The second thing you could do with the comment about our fantasies is to go bugger off somewhere with your buddies who will worship your "expertise " without question or damage to your ego.
> Now personally, I would just as soon you chose option 1. However, should you choose option 2, I won't lose a night's sleep, and I'm sure there are others here who won't grieve either.


Ouch! :rofl3:


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Survival For The Poor said:


> ...Did I interrupt your guys prepping fantasy or something? Jesus.


Alright man, just stop.

Usually, when fools show up fresh off the damn boat pimping their (highly questionable) YT videos they get tossed right away.

I get it, everyone likes the smell of their own shit and believes they are an expert. Good for you for trying to spread awareness and making it through struggles but I'd advise you to pump the brakes slick before you find your rucksack in the hall.

This board has a wealth of first hand knowledge available if youd show a little damn humility. We have doctors, biochemists, MIL/LEO, farmers/ranchers, engineers and even a sword wielding Russian who have been there done that.

Listen to Slip and Coastie and assume a 1KM standoff distance from your ego.

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Redneck

Survival For The Poor said:


> I want everyone on this thread to go eat some expired canned food. It's perfectly fine so why not? Did I interrupt your guys prepping fantasy or something? Jesus.


Thanks, I think I will be eating some expired Spam in the future. Each month, I add more to my stores and it will assuredly be eaten after it has expired... either during an event or after I get too old to care about prepping. At that point in my retirement, I'll start eating down the stores.

Sure there are some foods I'd shy away from, but that is just me. My stored meat of choice is Spam, as it was designed & formulated for storage. My stores are kept cool (60 degrees), dark & dry with great ventilation. IMO, and I don't think a fantasy, such conditions allow for eating expired food.


----------



## Coastie dad

I took the challenge. Eating peanut butter right now that is a15 months past the best by date. I'll let y'all know tomorrow if I died or not.


----------



## Coastie dad

So, I guess the forum is now getting bad mouthed on you Tube? Because we didn't bow to someone's superior knowledge?


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

Coastie dad said:


> So, I guess the forum is now getting bad mouthed on you Tube? Because we didn't bow to someone's superior knowledge?


Some dumpster diving butcher with shit produced videos is talking shit to his like...3 disciples?

Comedy.

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## SOCOM42

I asked about his useless crank vid, no response.

Hormel has officially stated their spam does not expire, only degrading the protein level over time.


----------



## A Watchman

Verbally assaulted here ??? This privilege is reserved only for dumbasses.


----------



## SOCOM42

Watchman, it will not load, he must have killed or blocked us.

What a DORK.


----------



## Coastie dad

Yeah, I watched the video. Yes, canned food may go bad. Depends on several factors. His whole hang up on canned vegetables though....
But in the video he admits he joined to push his videos. So there we have it. When we didn't praise him he got all butt hurt and made a video making sure to bad mouthed us and other preppers who don't agree with him.


----------



## Coastie dad

Don't go to his channel, find the video individually listed. Then it will play.


----------



## RJAMES

Survival For The Poor said:


> @azrancher
> 
> I'm a butcher. Extending the shelf life of product is illegal and if caught doing it, you can be fired instantly. Most of the time when something is expired you can tell it's expired. They're pretty spot on with expiration dates that they come up with. One time I ate expired ramen noodles, and I said to myself "It's just noodles." I was sick for 2 days afterwards. To all the preppers who claim you can eat expired food, go ahead and try it now, while there's hospitals open and plenty of gatorade in the stores and you can lay on the couch dying for 2 days. The last thing you want to be doing is eating expired food in a bad situation and get sick. Not even worth the risk in my opinion.


Huge differences in products that are being discussed. Commercial Canned product verses fresh meats verses frozen meats they have nothing in common with each other. Canned meats will be cooked and have salt added.

Fresh meats do indeed have a short shelf life they must be kept at 41 degrees or lower and used or frozen by that date. Frozen meats if kept frozen at minus 10 still should be used withing 18 months of processing for best taste/ texture . You can use frozen meats 5 years latter if it was wrapped , package well and never allowed to thaw and refreeze.

Canned meats, vegetables, fruit is good as long as the can is sound. No rust, no swelling, no dents, looks like it is supposed to it can be eaten . With Spam and other meats, for that matter vegetables too regular full salt is more likely to last longer.

Ramon noodles have been found to be contaminated with salmonella those contaminated noodles would make you sick regardless of when they were eaten.


----------



## azrancher

Survival For The Poor said:


> @azrancherI'm a butcher. Extending the shelf life of product is illegal and if caught doing it, you can be fired instantly.





Survival For The Poor said:


> I want everyone on this thread to go eat some expired canned food. It's perfectly fine so why not? Did I interrupt your guys prepping fantasy or something?


Well Mr. Survival guy, I hate to tell you but all my canned foods have a date on them that says... "Best By", they have no expiration date, I check tuna, chili w/o beans, canned salami, now my packaged meat products say use by, or freeze, but they still don't have an expired date.

Your video really sucks, I thought it started out good, but went downhill real fast, couldn't watch it all the way through, and you are spreading *BAD* information. Please don't do it here, we know what we are talking about, you, as a butcher apparently don't have a clue.

*Rancher*


----------



## SOCOM42

He must admire himself as being an expert.

Where the hell do all these JMO's come from?

Seems we have had a wave of them in the last few weeks.

Oh well, mice for the kitties.

They all get bent when we do not defer to their greatness and throw out a challenge.

They are so self indulged that they don't understand that they know nothing of value for the most part.

Oh well, more coming recipients of darwin awards.


----------



## hawgrider

That video was special...


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahaha 






What a douchebag.


----------



## SOCOM42

According to him we are all angry.

Only here to push his useless vids? ban his dumb ass.

My dog could post a better video on digging up truffles that he eats.

At least he knows how to do that unlike the butcher jobs from mr. butcher.

Now it is easy to see why the mortality rate will be so high post SHTF, ignorant idiots.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

I love how mad @Slippy made him that he called him out

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Coastie dad

Yep. Even called old slipster out in the video.


----------



## Urinal Cake

I have book for building a rotating can goods rack.
anyone interest sen me a PM. It's $3


----------



## Coastie dad

That poor guy. He's still upset at 5:00 this morning about how poorly he was treated while visiting us. By the way, we are all tinfoil hatters in a fantasy land according to him.


----------



## hawgrider

Coastie dad said:


> That poor guy. He's still upset at 5:00 this morning about how poorly he was treated while visiting us. By the way, we are all tinfoil hatters in a fantasy land according to him.


The guy is a total farce. I watched a couple of his useless videos. I wouldn't even give him amateur status. I can't stand the retards that wear a knit winter hat all summer. That thing must stink. Back to his credibility.... there is no hope for this guy and his dreams to have youtube pay his dinner ticket.

Don't give up your day job.... Oh wait I bet he doesn't have one!


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

hawgrider said:


> The guy is a total farce. I watched a couple of his useless videos. I wouldn't even give him amateur status. I can't stand the retards that wear a knit winter hat all summer. That thing must stink. Back to his credibility.... there is no hope for this guy and his dreams to have youtube pay his dinner ticket.
> 
> Don't give up your day job.... Oh wait I bet he doesn't have one!


He handles meat...I don't think he's a butcher though *wink wink* he probably lets his bro mount him to use his shitty videography equipment


----------



## SOCOM42

Here is a list of top foods by some in the know for a meat head with meathooks and a brain to match.
The list is diametrically opposed to his asshole opinion.
The good thing about his BS is there will be less of them for us to worry about if they follow him, lemmings.

The guy is a trog.

The First 15 Foods You Should Stockpile For Disaster
Written by: Rich M Off-Grid Foods

The First 15 Foods You Should Stockpile For Disaster

A good stockpile of food will go a long way toward helping you survive the aftermath of any disaster or life crisis, especially when grocery stores are emptied.
In fact, I'd go so far as to say that there are people who are not preppers who nevertheless instinctively know to stockpile food. This really isn't surprising when you consider that through most of mankind's history, stockpiling food was essential to survival - specifically surviving the winter months. During those months, wildlife is bedded down trying to stay warm and plants are dormant. If one didn't have a good stockpile of food, their chances of survival were pretty darn slim.
Just 30 Grams Of This Survival Superfood Provides More Nutrition Than An Entire Meal!
But knowing to stockpile food and knowing what to stockpile are two different things. The vast majority of what the average American family eats is unsuitable for stockpiling, because it falls into one of three categories:
Junk food - Lots of carbs, lots of sugar, lots of salt and lots of chemicals, but not much nutrition.
Fresh food - Foods that won't keep without refrigeration.
Frozen food - It will begin to spoil within two days of losing electrical power.
So we need to come up with other foods - foods that will give us a lot of nutrition and also have the ability to be stored for a prolonged period of time. Here are what we consider the 15 most important ones:
1. Beans - This is one of the more common survival foods. Not only are beans plentiful and cheap, but they provide a lot of protein - something that's hard to find without meat.
2. White rice - The perfect companion to beans. An excellent source of carbohydrates, and it stores well. [Note: Don't store brown rice, which contains oils and will spoil.]
3. Canned vegetables - A good way of adding micro-nutrients to your survival diet. Canned goods keep well, long past the expiration date on the label.
4. Canned fruit - For something sweet, adding canned fruit allows you a nice change of diet. Being canned, they keep as well as the vegetables do.
5. Canned meats - Of all the ways of preserving meat, canning is the most secure in protecting the meat from decomposition. While it doesn't typically have as good a flavor as fresh meat, it still provides animal protein at the most reasonable price you'll find.
6. Honey - As long as you can keep the ants out of it, honey keeps forever. Plus, it is beneficial during cold season.
7. Salt - Nature's preservative. Most means of preserving foods require the use of salt. In addition, our bodies need to consume salt for survival.
The First 15 Foods You Should Stockpile For Disaster 
Image source: Pixabay.com
8. Pasta products - Pasta is a great source of carbohydrates, allowing you a lot of variety in your cooing. Besides that, it's a great comfort food for kids. Who doesn't like spaghetti?
9. Spaghetti sauce - Obviously, you need this to go with the pasta. But it is also great for hiding the flavor of things your family doesn't like to eat. Pretty much anything, with spaghetti sauce on it, tastes like Italian food - whether you're talking about some sort of unusual vegetable or a raccoon that you caught pilfering from your garden.
10. Jerky - While expensive to buy, jerky is pure meat, with only the addition of spices. Its high salt content allows it to store well, making it a great survival food. It can be reconstituted by adding it to soups and allowing it to cook.
11. Peanut butter - Another great source of protein and another great comfort food, especially for the kiddies. It might be a good idea to stockpile some jelly to go with it.
12. Wheat flour - For baking, especially baking bread. Bread is an important source of carbohydrates for most Americans. Flour also allows you to shake up the diet with the occasional batch of cookies or a cake.
13. Baking powder & baking soda - Also for making the bread, cookies or cakes.
14. Bouillon - Otherwise known as "soup starter," this allows you to make the broth without having to boil bones on the stove for hours. Soups will probably be an important part of anyone's diet in a survival situation, as they allow you to eat almost anything. Just throw it together in a pot and you've got soup.
15. Water - We don't want to forget to stockpile a good supply of water. You'll go through much more than you expect. Experts recommend a minimum of one gallon per person per day, but remember: That's just for drinking.
While this doesn't constitute a complete list of every type of food that you should stockpile, it's a good starting point. You'll want more variety than this, but in reality, your family can survive for quite a while with just the 15 things on this list.
As your stockpile grows, add variety to it. One way of doing that is to create a three-week menu, with the idea of repeating that menu over and over. If you have everything you need to cook everything on that menu, you'll have a fair assortment of food, and enough so that your family shouldn't grow tired of it.

© Copyright Off The Grid News


----------



## Coastie dad

So, you're saying his ramen noodles that almost killed him could possibly be stored, gasp, past the best by Date?
Are you suggesting he may have contaminated the noodles himself accidentally and then decided to create a YouTube video? For his own glory?
Are we saying that since I under inflated my Goodyear Tire and it went bad, all Goodyear tires are dangerous?

Just applying his logic to other scenarios.....


----------



## RJAMES

The noodles in question were contaminated with bacteria I was surprised at the finding since noodles being dry are very low risk but that was the finding . The age of this product giving the organism would not have made an difference.


----------



## SOCOM42

Probably contaminated the noodles himself from handling the, ahem, meat himself then, exferring the contaminants.

Perhaps he is the outgrowth of a botulinic spore.


----------



## SGG

RJAMES said:


> The noodles in question were contaminated with bacteria I was surprised at the finding since noodles being dry are very low risk but that was the finding . The age of this product giving the organism would not have made an difference.


"The finding"

What finding?


----------



## Redneck

SOCOM42 said:


> Here is a list of top foods by some in the know for a meat head with meathooks and a brain to match.
> The list is diametrically opposed to his asshole opinion.
> The good thing about his BS is there will be less of them for us to worry about if they follow him, lemmings.
> 
> The guy is a trog.
> 
> The First 15 Foods You Should Stockpile For Disaster
> Written by: Rich M Off-Grid Foods
> 
> The First 15 Foods You Should Stockpile For Disaster
> 
> A good stockpile of food will go a long way toward helping you survive the aftermath of any disaster or life crisis, especially when grocery stores are emptied.
> In fact, I'd go so far as to say that there are people who are not preppers who nevertheless instinctively know to stockpile food. This really isn't surprising when you consider that through most of mankind's history, stockpiling food was essential to survival - specifically surviving the winter months. During those months, wildlife is bedded down trying to stay warm and plants are dormant. If one didn't have a good stockpile of food, their chances of survival were pretty darn slim.
> Just 30 Grams Of This Survival Superfood Provides More Nutrition Than An Entire Meal!
> But knowing to stockpile food and knowing what to stockpile are two different things. The vast majority of what the average American family eats is unsuitable for stockpiling, because it falls into one of three categories:
> Junk food - Lots of carbs, lots of sugar, lots of salt and lots of chemicals, but not much nutrition.
> Fresh food - Foods that won't keep without refrigeration.
> Frozen food - It will begin to spoil within two days of losing electrical power.
> So we need to come up with other foods - foods that will give us a lot of nutrition and also have the ability to be stored for a prolonged period of time. Here are what we consider the 15 most important ones:
> 1. Beans - This is one of the more common survival foods. Not only are beans plentiful and cheap, but they provide a lot of protein - something that's hard to find without meat.
> 2. White rice - The perfect companion to beans. An excellent source of carbohydrates, and it stores well. [Note: Don't store brown rice, which contains oils and will spoil.]
> 3. Canned vegetables - A good way of adding micro-nutrients to your survival diet. Canned goods keep well, long past the expiration date on the label.
> 4. Canned fruit - For something sweet, adding canned fruit allows you a nice change of diet. Being canned, they keep as well as the vegetables do.
> 5. Canned meats - Of all the ways of preserving meat, canning is the most secure in protecting the meat from decomposition. While it doesn't typically have as good a flavor as fresh meat, it still provides animal protein at the most reasonable price you'll find.
> 6. Honey - As long as you can keep the ants out of it, honey keeps forever. Plus, it is beneficial during cold season.
> 7. Salt - Nature's preservative. Most means of preserving foods require the use of salt. In addition, our bodies need to consume salt for survival.
> The First 15 Foods You Should Stockpile For Disaster
> Image source: Pixabay.com
> 8. Pasta products - Pasta is a great source of carbohydrates, allowing you a lot of variety in your cooing. Besides that, it's a great comfort food for kids. Who doesn't like spaghetti?
> 9. Spaghetti sauce - Obviously, you need this to go with the pasta. But it is also great for hiding the flavor of things your family doesn't like to eat. Pretty much anything, with spaghetti sauce on it, tastes like Italian food - whether you're talking about some sort of unusual vegetable or a raccoon that you caught pilfering from your garden.
> 10. Jerky - While expensive to buy, jerky is pure meat, with only the addition of spices. Its high salt content allows it to store well, making it a great survival food. It can be reconstituted by adding it to soups and allowing it to cook.
> 11. Peanut butter - Another great source of protein and another great comfort food, especially for the kiddies. It might be a good idea to stockpile some jelly to go with it.
> 12. Wheat flour - For baking, especially baking bread. Bread is an important source of carbohydrates for most Americans. Flour also allows you to shake up the diet with the occasional batch of cookies or a cake.
> 13. Baking powder & baking soda - Also for making the bread, cookies or cakes.
> 14. Bouillon - Otherwise known as "soup starter," this allows you to make the broth without having to boil bones on the stove for hours. Soups will probably be an important part of anyone's diet in a survival situation, as they allow you to eat almost anything. Just throw it together in a pot and you've got soup.
> 15. Water - We don't want to forget to stockpile a good supply of water. You'll go through much more than you expect. Experts recommend a minimum of one gallon per person per day, but remember: That's just for drinking.
> While this doesn't constitute a complete list of every type of food that you should stockpile, it's a good starting point. You'll want more variety than this, but in reality, your family can survive for quite a while with just the 15 things on this list.
> As your stockpile grows, add variety to it. One way of doing that is to create a three-week menu, with the idea of repeating that menu over and over. If you have everything you need to cook everything on that menu, you'll have a fair assortment of food, and enough so that your family shouldn't grow tired of it.
> 
> © Copyright Off The Grid News


Good info here but I disagree greatly in one area, but maybe that is just me. My number one store, by far & away, is hard wheat berries. This guy, and others, list beans first. Yes, I have plenty of beans & agree they go perfectly with my rice stores, but who really wants to live on eating mostly beans? Who eats beans for breakfast? How many different meals can one make from beans? How many times a day, or week, do you currently eat beans? Now he lists flour down at number 12, but flour is not a good choice as it will not store for very long, where wheat berries can store for 30+ years. Wheat is very nutritious and is much more versatile than beans. I'm sure we all eat wheat, in one form or another every day and would not be unusual to eat it for all 3 meals each day. IMO, one should store food in close to the same proportions as what you currently eat. So if you eat beans every day, then yes, store beans first. But I think the average American eats much more wheat product than bean product, so I always list wheat first when it come to food storage.

Also not on the list is rolled oats. Once again, very nutritious, stores for decades and is very versatile. Of course makes a nice breakfast but can be added to other foods as a nutritious filler. For folks with gluten issues, it can be ground into flour, just like wheat, and one can have gluten free breads & cakes.


----------



## RJAMES

@SGG 
I am referring to a published report in the MMWR put out by the CDC and FDA. An easier to understand source of food safety information is FOOD SAFETY NEWS Food Safety News | Breaking News about Food Safety


----------



## C.L.Ripley

Is that survival for the poor dude pretending to be without power and trying to pass it off as real in his latest videos?

I'm not sure. LOL

It's obviously phony baloney, but I'm not sure everyone in the comment section is in on it.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Survival For The Poor said:


> Canned veggies are hard to rotate for me (Not a big fan of canned veggies aside from sliced potatoes), so whenever my canned veggies are expiring soon, I donate them to a food bank.


You might want to consider getting freeze dried veggies that last 25-30 years and save money..

remember also that BEST BY doe snot mean DEATH BY... canned veggies are good for YEARS after the best buy date

here is a good blurb

Canned food retains its safety and nutritional value well beyond two years, but it may have some variation in quality, such as a change of color and texture. Canning is a high-heat process that renders the food commercially sterile. Food safety is not an issue in products kept on the shelf or in the pantry for long periods of time. In fact, canned food has an almost indefinite shelf life at moderate temperatures (75° F and below). Canned food as old as 100 years has been found in sunken ships and it is still microbiologically safe! We don't recommend keeping canned food for 100 years, but if the can is intact, not dented or bulging, it is edible.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> He handles meat...I don't think he's a butcher though *wink wink* he probably lets his bro mount him to use his shitty videography equipment


LMFAO, I read this and busted a gut, I'm giggling as I write this comment.


----------

